# فيديو تعليم أوتوكاد للمهندس أيمن عبد السلام الزهيري



## eng abdallah (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
أقدم إليكم الآن فيديو تعليم أوتوكاد​


للمهندس/أيمن عبدالسلام الزهيري


الجزء الأول​http://www.4shared.com/file/87942998/eff69039/_____-1.html​


الجزء الثاني​http://www.4shared.com/file/87945987/fb858450/_____-2.html​


الجزء الثالث​http://www.4shared.com/file/87946395/13b2fe05/_____-3.html​


الجزء الرابع​http://www.4shared.com/file/87947315/63d71368/_____-4.html​


الجزء الخامس​http://www.4shared.com/file/87947445/1beff1a8/_____-5.html​


الجزء السادس​http://www.4shared.com/file/87947682/2abaff69/_____-6.html​


الجزء السابع​http://www.4shared.com/file/87947940/635d9674/_____-7.html​


لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم​





 







​


----------



## anass81 (10 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المجهودات المميزة والممتازة , وجعلها الله في صحيفة أعمالك


----------



## معتز باشا (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
نحن نشكر جهودك الرائعة لنشر المعرفة بين صفوف المهندسين العرب خاصة الشباب منهم ونود ان نحذو جميعا حذوك
فالعلم هو سلاح هذا الزمن فلنتسلح به


----------



## فتوح (10 فبراير 2009)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (10 فبراير 2009)

يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود ،،،

:20:​


----------



## حمزهههههه (10 فبراير 2009)

والله مش عارفين نقول ايه جزاك الله خيرا انت والمهندس ايمن


----------



## eng abdallah (10 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على مروركم الكريم​


----------



## الدكرونى (11 فبراير 2009)

اعانك الله على فعل الخير


----------



## eng abdallah (12 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيل على مروركم الكريم​


----------



## محمد عبده مصطفي (12 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمددنيا (12 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## johnsafi (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## eng abdallah (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng abdallah (13 فبراير 2009)

لا تنس ذكر الله 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## hanyatia (13 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يكرمك 
ربنا يكرمك


----------



## garary (14 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (14 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ونتمني مزيد من البرامج والتوفيق ان شا ءالله


----------



## ابوعبدالله ع (14 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng abdallah (14 فبراير 2009)

وجزاكم خير الجزاااااااااااااااااء


----------



## رياح الزبيدي (14 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## احمد نابليون (15 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر للبشمهندس ايمن ولكل من ساهم في ظهوره
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng abdallah (15 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الاعمال وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ونمني المزيد ان شاء الله وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng abdallah (16 فبراير 2009)

وجزاك أخي الكريم ...........


----------



## سيد طه محمد (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على نشر العلم


----------



## islam_mohammed_has (17 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر للمهندس ايمن وكل من شارك في ظهور هذا التعليم


----------



## eng abdallah (17 فبراير 2009)

الشكر لله وحده

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng abdallah (21 فبراير 2009)

حمل برسرععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععة


----------



## بولزرق (23 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng abdallah (24 فبراير 2009)

وفيك بارك الله أخي لكريم


----------



## محمد الساداتي (24 فبراير 2009)

هذا الموقع محجوب هنا في السعوديه ... ماذا افعل؟ ... ارجو المساعده من الاخوه


----------



## eng abdallah (6 مارس 2009)

بولزرق قال:


> مشكووووور وبارك الله فيك


 
وفيك بارك الله
__________


----------



## rwmam (6 مارس 2009)

جاري التحميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rwmam (6 مارس 2009)

عفوا ارجو المعذره ولكن اعتقد اني بعد الضغط على الرابط ارى ان حجم الفايل مثلا 95 ميكا وبعد التحميل يكون بين 5 و 10 فهل انا مخطئ ام هناك شئ اخر ارجو افادتي


----------



## ghreebeldar (6 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا والله المستعان على كل خير فى الدين والدنيا


----------



## eng abdallah (14 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على مروركم الكريم​


----------



## eng abdallah (15 مارس 2009)

ربنا ينفعكم بهذا العمل


----------



## eng abdallah (16 مارس 2009)

hanyatia قال:


> ربنا يكرمك
> ربنا يكرمك


 
أكرمك الله أخي الكريم


----------



## eng abdallah (16 مارس 2009)

كتاب تعليم أوتوكاد 2006 للمهندس أيمن عبد السلام

http://www.4shared.com/file/92805615/6f5b4354/AutoCad2006.html​


----------



## eng abdallah (17 مارس 2009)

هذا اللكتاب يمكنكم أن تقرأوه بدون رقم سري


----------



## mohammed_abani (17 مارس 2009)

*مشكورررررررررررررر وجزالك الله خير
رجاء محتاج طريقه لحساب الحديد بطريقه يدويه وليس نسبه*​


----------



## eng abdallah (18 مارس 2009)

أرجو أن تجد طلبك هنا

في المرفقات

وشكرا على مرورك الكريم......


----------



## سنا الأمل (18 مارس 2009)

بارك الله بك موضوع مهم


----------



## eng abdallah (18 مارس 2009)

وفيك بارك الله سنا الأمل


----------



## eng abdallah (26 مارس 2009)

أشكر كل من قام بالمشاركة في الموضوع


----------



## م/نور القمر (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع ياريت نستفيدمنه ان شاء الله


----------



## eng abdallah (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا م نور القمر دمتي بخير


----------



## eng abdallah (30 مارس 2009)

مرفوع للأعضاء الجدد ............


----------



## eng abdallah (2 أبريل 2009)

مرفووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع


----------



## eng: issa (2 أبريل 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## أحمد حسن الصقر (7 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم إلى المزيد من التقدم العلمى الذى تحتاجه أمتنا بشدة


----------



## أثرى (8 أبريل 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله

ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله

جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه ويسر لك واحسن اليك

جارى التحميل...


----------



## أحمد حسن الصقر (8 أبريل 2009)

رابط الجزء 3 غير موجود


----------



## mhmdfred (9 أبريل 2009)

ياريت لو حد يقدر يرفع رابط الجزء الاول والثالث لانهم مش شغالين


----------



## أحمد حسن الصقر (10 أبريل 2009)

رابط الجزء 4 فقط غير موجود


----------



## أم نبيل (11 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا لك*

:2:جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك


----------



## محمود محمد سعد (12 أبريل 2009)

معذرة اخى الكريم ولكن الرابط الخاص بالجزء الاول والرابع بيقول ان هذا الملف غير موجود فلو سمحت ياريت تعيد تحميلهم مرة تانية وجزالك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng abdallah (14 أبريل 2009)

الأخوة الكرام الرابط الأول و الرابع يعملان


----------



## mhmdfred (14 أبريل 2009)

برجاء التأكد يااخ عبدالله لانى حاولت تانى وللاسف ما اشتغلوش لو فيها تعب ممكن ترفعهم تانى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد حسن الصقر (14 أبريل 2009)

الأخ العزيز عبد الله
خالص الشكر والتقدير لهذا المجهود
للأسف الجزء الرابع فقط لايزال غير موجود


----------



## Abo Fares (22 أبريل 2009)

شكراً أخي عبدالله.... ولكن لا أعلم إن كانت مدة بعض الروابط قد انتهت..... بدأت بالرابط الأول ولم يعمل، لذا لم أتابع  

لك تحيـــــاتي..


----------



## eng abdallah (23 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> شكراً أخي عبدالله.... ولكن لا أعلم إن كانت مدة بعض الروابط قد انتهت..... بدأت بالرابط الأول ولم يعمل، لذا لم أتابع
> 
> لك تحيـــــاتي..


 
أخي أبو الحلول ....

ربما يكون كما ذكرت .....

لذا أقدم لك روابط جديدة و أعتقد أنها تعمل جيدا....

ممكن تضعها بدل الروابط السابقة

http://www.4shared.com/file/87942998/eff69039/_____-1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/87945987/fb858450/_____-2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/87946395/13b2fe05/_____-3.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/87947315/63d71368/_____-4.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/87947445/1beff1a8/_____-5.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/87947682/2abaff69/_____-6.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/87947940/635d9674/_____-7.html
​


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخي عبدالله، بارك الله فيك..... 

تم التعديل..... والتقييم :20:

لك تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## eng abdallah (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس أبو الحلول كلها ......


----------



## eng abdallah (23 أبريل 2009)

ألف شكر يا بشهندس محمد


----------



## فارس جلال الدين (23 أبريل 2009)

اللهم يا وفقك ويزيد من علمك


----------



## eng abdallah (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا
...................


----------



## eng_osman7afez (24 يوليو 2009)

بجد مش عارف اقولك ايه جزااك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وبجد مجهود رائع من حضرتك ومتشكر على تلبيه طلبى 

ونشره والى الامام دائما باذن الله وفققك الله


----------



## hysoom_eng (24 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يجازيكم كل خير وينفع بيكم الامة الاسلامية بمشيئة الله


----------



## hysoom_eng (25 يوليو 2009)

جزاك االله خيرا على المجهودات الرائعة دى


----------



## eng abdallah (26 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني الكرام


----------



## eng_osman7afez (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الاكثر من رائع بجد كنت محتاجه جدا 

ولكنى بصراحه اجد صعوبه من التحميل من ال4share التحميل يصل لنسبه معينه ثم يقف اذا كان بامكان حضرتك رفعه على مواقع اخرى اكون مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng abdallah (26 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس الاتحاد (5 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود


----------



## جمال الواوي (5 أغسطس 2009)

thank you very much endeed


----------



## eng abdallah (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لمروركم ..........


----------



## سهاد امين (6 أغسطس 2009)

* جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المجهودات المميزة والممتازة , وجعلها الله في صحيفة أعمالك*​


----------



## سرجيو راموس (6 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراوشكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## amr hassan (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير 

والمهندس ايمن مهندسي في الكليه وهو مهندس ممتاز


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (8 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## nemobakr (10 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس توضح محتويات الفيديو ده ايه يعني اوتوكاد 2007 ولا 2008 ولا 2009 وبه معلومات عن ايه وبيشرح ايه.
وشكرااااااااااااا


----------



## فارس جلال الدين (15 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم يا أخونا العزيز و مهندسنا الغالي على هذا الجهد الرائع ووفقك الله والى المزيد من التقدم في خدمة العلم 
اخوم المهندس فارس جلال الدين


----------



## هشام الشافعى (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الجبار ويارب يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الآنسة مخ (15 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي ايمن ونسال الله ان يعينك علي فعل الخير


----------



## محمد حامد (15 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وتحياتى للمهندس أيمن عبد السلام


----------



## parasismic (15 أغسطس 2009)

الأمثلة التطبيقية لمثل هذه البرامج لا يستغني عنها المهندس المبتدئ ولا المهندس المنتهي. فشكرا جزيلا لك و للمهندس أيمن


----------



## mdsayed (16 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## keyhistory (20 أغسطس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أغسطس 2009)

*من اجل غد أفضل صديقى*

_*جزاك الله خيرا يا عبد الله على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم صديقى*_:14:


----------



## احمد نجيدة (29 أغسطس 2009)

اهلا بيكم جميعا
وعلي فكرة المهندس ايمن عبد السلام معيد عندنا في القسم
وهو مهندس رائع يعتبر من احسن معيدين القسم بعد الدكتور عاطف عراقي والدكتور طارق رضوان


----------



## م0مصطفي النجار (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراو الموضوع جميل جدا


----------



## حمزهههههه (24 أكتوبر 2009)

يا ريت لو حد يكلم المهندس ايمن ينزلنا اي حاجه جديده من شرحه الممتاز


----------



## م0مصطفي النجار (25 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور علي كل حال


----------



## الكوراني2 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحتم انا نزلت الروابط ولكن عند تشغيلها يعطيني صوت فقط وليس فيديو ياتري في كود معين بيشغلها


----------



## eng abdallah (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مش عارف

أنا شغال عندي ببرامج التشغيل العادية مثل الميديا بلاير


----------



## fahad22 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور على المجهود*


----------



## eng abdallah (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم


----------



## odwan (18 نوفمبر 2009)

سلمت يمينك اخي الفاضل وجاري التحميل ..........


----------



## م خالد عامر (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً أخي وجزاك الله كل الخير على كل ماتتقدم​


----------



## eng abdallah (24 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و شكراً لكم جميعاً


----------



## herculis595 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng abdallah (25 نوفمبر 2009)

و جزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## saadshouman (27 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم اجعل هذا عملا صالحا في ميزان حسنا تك


----------



## eng abdallah (27 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم ءامين


----------



## eng_mohamedabozaid (27 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_sheetos88 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا هندسه 
انا بحب المهندس ايمن جدااااااا


----------



## saadshouman (27 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mhmdslmon (28 نوفمبر 2009)

يارب بارك له وعليه وفيه وأجعله في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## eng abdallah (29 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## saadelshemy (15 ديسمبر 2009)

10000 شكر على هذا العمل


----------



## ahmed211 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك فان خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## mohammedkhairy (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أدهم7 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (25 ديسمبر 2009)

متشكرين يا هندسه على الشرح


----------



## محمدعمرمحمد (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى


----------



## ilyes_05 (16 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك*


----------



## احمد-بلال (12 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zmry1965 (12 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراوشكرا جزيلا


----------



## AngelOfTears (13 فبراير 2010)

مهندس أيمن عبدالسلام والدكتور عاطف العراقي عباقرة Structure ربنا يكرمهم ويجازيهم اما المهندس محمود زغلل عبقري خرسانة انا اتشرف انهم درسولي في يوم من الايام


----------



## عوض المنفى (13 فبراير 2010)

انه لمن دواعى سرورى ان اكون احد اعضاء هذا المنتدى

وادعو الله ان يزيدكم من علمه وحكمته وان يكثر من امثالكم 

ربما لا نعرف بعضنا بعضا ولكن ادعو الله ان يجمعن جميع فى مستقر رحمته مع الحبيب المصطفى (صلى الله عليه وسلم)


----------



## eng abdallah (20 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لكم


----------



## عونى وحيد (18 مارس 2010)

شكرااا ولكن الروابط لاتدعم الاستكمال ويحدث اخطاء فى التحميل يرجى رفعها على موقع اخر


----------



## سبورت (19 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng abdallah (20 مارس 2010)

إن شاء الله سأحاول الرفع على موقع الميديا فاير في وقت قادم بإذن الله


----------



## parasismic (20 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## الشوبكى1 (16 أبريل 2010)

السلأم عليكم


----------



## smartsway (16 أبريل 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2010)

للرفع---------------


----------



## ADJI2010 (7 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## سفيان السيد (8 مايو 2010)

بارك اللة فيك و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الراحله22 (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وبارك الله في المهندس ايمن الزهيري 
علي فكره المهندس ايمن كان استاذي في الجامعه والحقيقه افادنا كتير وخاصة في مشروع التخرج
بارك الله في كل المهندسين اللي بيقدموا كل هذه الشروحات


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
وزاد الله في علمك ونفع امتك به
الحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (19 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم ياهندسة


----------



## mo7amed_el3wam (19 أغسطس 2010)

افدنا بكم الله وازادكم الله


----------



## محمودالدماسي (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng abdallah (23 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## myada1 (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

وبارك الله فيك ................


----------



## eng_youness2000 (12 يناير 2011)

فى الكمرات البسيطة الارتكاذ يعطى عزم سالب عند الاطراف فوق الركيزة ويقلب العزم فى المنتصف الى سالب واحيانا فى الثالث الاخير من الكمرة ويعطى لون احمر مع التأكد من عدم وجود ركيزة فى المنتصف وحتى شكل العزم المقلوب عبارة عن كرف مقلوب لاسفل على شكل بيضاوى مش زى العزم العادى ماهو الاحتمالات التى قد اخطأت فيها 
وجزاكم اللة خيرا
م. عمر يونس


----------



## asalim2009 (27 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 

كنا نود ان تستمر للجزء الثلاثين بدلا من السابع

شكرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (28 يناير 2011)

ارجو من السادة المشرفين اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير لان الملفات كبيرة و تتطلب استكمال التحميل وفقكم الله لكل خير و شكرا جزيلا للمهندس عبدالله على رفعه للموضوع و للاخوة الاعضاء المشاركين


----------



## محمد العويري (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس فى البداية (11 يوليو 2011)

:75:شكرا:75:


----------



## القرار الاخير (26 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير ... تقبل الله منا ومنكم

وجزى الله خيرا كل من يعين المسلمين على تعلم كل ما هو جديد


----------



## rabea salah (11 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما فيه الخير


----------



## eng.z.n (11 سبتمبر 2011)

بوركت جهودكم


----------



## kareem_tornado (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي منصور (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان السهو (15 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت بدون صورة ؟؟؟


----------



## aymanallam (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد ممدوح (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكما وجزاكما خير الجزاء علي هذا العطاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم 
ملحوظه . لقد كنت احمل من هذا المنتدي ولم اكن مسجلا ولكني اصررت علي التسجيل لكي ادعو لك 
ولكل من في هذا المنتدي العظيم بارك الله في هذا المنتدي


----------



## مهندسة نورا محمد (26 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed_elhajali (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس .......وجاارى التحميل


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## السيدنصير (4 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حامد صلاح (11 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله الجنه يابشمهندس


----------



## syr1962 (11 يوليو 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (4 أغسطس 2012)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## Tasneem CE (4 أغسطس 2012)

بــــــــارك الله فيك ~​


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (27 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng/ms (28 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المجهودات ​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (30 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا.. أللهم تقبل منه هذا العمل وأجعله في ميزان حسناته هو ومن عمل معه


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (31 أغسطس 2012)

الأخ العزيز المهندس أيمن الزهيري بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا.. جعل الله هذا العمل مما يثقل في ميزان حسناتك ..لقد أستفدت من هذه المحاضرات الشيء الكثير وتعلمت ما كان مخفي عني .. ولك مني وعد الحر أن لا أنساك في الدعاء في الصلاة وعند ما أذهب للعمرة أنشاءالله


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (31 أغسطس 2012)

الشكر موصول


----------



## Zmalah (16 فبراير 2013)

ياريت لوحد يتكرم ويقولى الفيدوهات دى شرح لكاد كام ,,,,,,؟؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر,,,


----------



## galal980 (5 سبتمبر 2014)

سلمت يداك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## cve.mahmoud (6 سبتمبر 2014)

بعد ما سطبت البرنامج ولما افتحه ظهرلى الخطا ده ونزلت كذا نسخه وبردو نفس المشكله ايه الحل ... ارجو المساعده؟؟؟


----------



## محمد على ادم (7 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

